# DIY Reactor



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

hi all,

my friend was finally able to get the time to finish up my CO2 reactor this past weekend. this version is his second prototype, so there are things that could have been done better. but we both agreed that what was done will do the job, and it does look cool 

anyways... you can see some pictures of it here:

DIY CO2 Reactor Photos

let me know what you think


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

That is pretty darn cool.

jB


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

thanks... but my friend deserves all the credit, and i don't know if it's coincidence or what, but my plants started to noticeably pearl last night. it was cool. the added benefit of the reactor is that my filter is a lot quieter, most likely because there's less air inside of it.


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

Nice design! It looks like the reactor is sealed completely on top and bottom. Is there a way to clean it out when detritus somehow manages to bypass the canister's filtration?


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

yes it is sealed completely. the ability to open and clean the inside was considered, but was decided against at this point. we figured it would eventually get as dirty as the filter tubing, which shouldn't cause any overall problems in performance. it won't look as nice, but it is a proto-type at this point.

my friend has had his going for a couple of months now, and the inside is not bad looking with any significant visible build-up.


----------

